# Thailand to build own OPVs



## CougarKing (19 Sep 2009)

Another update:



> Thailand has an 1,800 nautical mile coastline to protect, with responsibility resting mainly with the Royal Thai Navy (RTN).
> 
> *With a fleet of over 130 mainly modern vessels, including a small aircraft carrier, 15 frigates and corvettes, and six missile-armed fast attack craft, the RTN is one of Southeast Asia's larger, and better-equipped, maritime forces.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (19 Sep 2009)

Another update? When was the previous?


----------

